# Internet Sharing Connection between two network cards



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

I have the following configuration:

Modem cable ---------) Dlink Wireless Router di624 -------)Pcmcia device receiver dlink dwl610 with ics feature activated (internet sharing connection)-------)laptop(-------second ethernet network card adapter ---------) second dlink di624 router

when I enable this morning the both network card into my laptop and that worked fine and I was able to connect to the network with a second computer system connected to the second dlink router di624. But when I rebooted my laptop then nothing work.

If I enable the two network card adaptor then nothing work. the card stay connected but no internet access, once I disable the ethernet network card then the internet access work fine with only the pcmcia device receiver activated....

Microsoft said to put ip 192.168.0.1 with 255.255.255.0 mask and let all other field empty for the ethernet network card.

for the pcmcia configuration I put obtain automatically the ip and dsn. I also tried static ip with gateway and dsn but he still not working when I activate the two network cards. I think the problem in inside the laptop between the two network cards adaptor.

I need your help please.

I begin to be crazy and that waste my time since 3 weeks now.

Dimnet :sayno:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why in the world are you using ICS with a wireless router? :sayno: If you really want to connect two routers together, there are much easier ways.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## dimnet2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you for your precious information.

The reason why I use a wi-fi device receiver pcmcia dlink610 between the two dlink 624 routers is because they are too far from each other. One is at the lobby and second one at the second floor very far. A cable to link the two routers togheter is not possible.

Can you tell me how to setup it with the pcmcia device receiver please?
I only need that to make phone calls sometime with my ip phone!

Dimnet



johnwill said:


> Why in the world are you using ICS with a wireless router? :sayno: If you really want to connect two routers together, there are much easier ways.
> 
> Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you want a wireless connection, I suggest you use a wireless bridge or access point. Screwing around with ICS in this context is bound to be a PITA.


----------

